# The most basic of needs over looked will get people killed



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

you can have all the guns in the world but overlooking this very basic prep will get you killed


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm horrible when it comes to prepping water. I have 5 cases of bottled water set aside for the three of us. I just can't seem to take the time and resources ($$) away from prepping food to take care of our water needs. I guess I have the water in the water heater, but I really do need a few 50 gallon drums.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wow thanks for this I may now return to my regular program.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have water covered. 2 50 gallon drums plus a couple of 7.5 gallon water containers. Also have about 10 cases of bottled water. Then there is the pool 15,000. Gallons with the means to filter it and boil it. Food does you little good if you die from lack of water.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Berkey and Katadyn,I'm covered.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

there is a small creek next to my house, we gets lots of rain (usually),


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can live in the woods, or crap live in surburan, or urban. 

Make a home, or take a place to live.

Then I will Kill you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lack of clean drinking water will typically kill one quickest in my opinion. Life straws, mini sawyers, lifesaver jerry can are items I have. I plan on getting a Berkeley also. Long range plans involve a cistern and activating the well. I do have a creek.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is anyone else planing on pumping water into there excising pluming at there BOL? 
I'm working on getting a propane water heater so I can have running hot and cold water
without the grid.

I have 4 different ways of filling my tanks 


This set up uses a 12 volt RV pump to pressurize the pluming using the water from the tanks.



As a last resort I have a plastic tarp for a section of the roof and I can catch rain water.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

We get more rainfall here per year than anywhere else in the continental United State. 

I have filters,fire,clean body of fresh water and two wells. 

Only major problem would be radiation contamination or some sort of chemical.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 3, 2016)

Boxed wine is your friend. I know its not always the best but the bags are awesome. Empty them, rinse them, fill them with water. They store and travel well. I took a few on a Boy Scout camp out and the boys put the corner of a chuck-box on one when loading a trailer. The chuckboxes are heavy, taking two big boys to lift. The trailer bounced and put a permanent dent in the bag but did not bust it. It did eventually pop the valve out, but the bag never broke and I was able to pop the valve right back in. I usually add about 8 drops of bleach when I fill them with tap water. I also think that they would be good for solar disinfecting but I have not verified that the winemakers haven't put a UV inhibitor, etc, that might prevent solar disinfection--they definitely have several layers of plastic to the bag. Maybe one is designed to block UV, I don't know.

Think cheap, plentiful bladder. I've got them stored on top of cabinets, under furniture, etc. They are a good size and pack well. Freezing doesn't seem to hurt them--I keep some frozen and use them in coolers when camping. They ones I buy are 3 liters. I buy Big House brand and think they have the best valve.

All in all a really good, really green, really cheap water storage solution.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> I'm horrible when it comes to prepping water. I have 5 cases of bottled water set aside for the three of us. I just can't seem to take the time and resources ($$) away from prepping food to take care of our water needs. I guess I have the water in the water heater, but I really do need a few 50 gallon drums.


By one of the kids a water bed


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Camel923 I agree with you about water. Without clean water humans can not last long.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Labello said:


> ...Without clean water humans can not last long.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have saved up ten of the five gal. water bottles ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,as long as the seal is not broken I am good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I did gather up a lot of things to purify water when needed ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so I feel very good there ......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Without clean water all your Mountain House,Augasons Farm stuff isn't so palatable


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Down here in southern AZ, water is a big concern for me. With only 11 inches of rain per year,













I can't count on rain to meet my supplies. I have added a 260 gallon tank in the garage.
(Woman not included) Obviously I have the hot water heater for another 50 gallons and I have a "water bob" 
That goes into the bathtub for mechanical support. But I can't count on it. The city water system down here 
is pretty different from what I'm use to. No giant water towers. Instead the city has water tanks 
(size depends size of subdivision, mine is 2000 gallons). Water is taken from these ground level tanks and 
pumped into pressure tanks (maybe 100 gallon, number of pressure tanks depends on size of subdivision) 
at 120 PSI. Then to my house where I need a pressure regulator to drop the pressure down to 60 PSI. I get
up around 6:00 in the morning and cleaned up. A few minutes later we had a power failure. Around 10 minutes 
later there was no water. With people getting cleaned up to go to work, they used all the water that had been 
under pressure. It was that way until power came back on a few hours laters. Took maybe 5 minutes to get the
water pressure back up. We now keep a few cases of store bought gallon jugs of water on hand for drinking, 
short term.

We catch rain for watering the garden and can get about 200 gallons from 1/2 inch of rain. Fortunately by using
GoogleEarth, I've mapped out 37 swimming pools in the 3 blocks surrounding my house. With filtration systems 
I have on hand, I hope, I will be ok.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have clean deep well, water catchment system also , sawyer water systems, MSR water systems, slow sand system. Storage is 1500 gal summer, 200 gal winter (basement)

A wood stove that will keep the home 90 F when -20 F, many cords of seasoned hardwood right outside

Two large freezers full, canned goods of my own, store canned goods, dried goods.

Backpacking pack that will last me two months to start, in any weather.

Medical kit for backpack, medicines at home.

Hand tools of all sorts. I can build a house from trees. And I have trees too.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the pool the river and rain water though my rainwater catching isn't enough on its own. I do keep 10 15 liter bottles of distilled water and cycle through those I have filters etc. I also have the plans to get a berkey in March though in Canada they are pricey.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My approach to water is not to rely on one particular method. 
I store a good supply of water yet I would be foolish to think I can store enough water for the long term and even if I could, it would eventually run out.
I have a plan...hehehehe
I have several sources of raw water in my area that may or may not be safe to drink. 
I have several ways to purify this water and make it potable.
Without the means to adapt to the tap being turned off, I'd be dead in the water.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have about 30 gallons stored on hand in gallon jugs. 30 gallon container to catch water for the garden in summer time. Of course I have the lifestraws, and a creek very nearby. I still don't feel real prepared on the water side of things. The stream runs through my in-laws property which is just a couple hundred yards from our house.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We keep 6 cases of water bottles in circulation 
We have a well with backup power 
A creek with drinkable water
A developed Artesian well
1000 gallon trailer mounted tank and 180 gallon pm pump
4 water straws one for each bob 

I think we have it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Paraquack, excellent post......... Many town dwellers do not realize that their water supply system can have a very short lifespan after a power failure. Perhaps, not even enough to fill your bathtub bob. An excellent idea also of predetermining where nearby swimming pools are located at.



paraquack said:


> Down here in southern AZ, water is a big concern for me. With only 11 inches of rain per year,
> View attachment 14691
> View attachment 14692
> 
> ...


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Each house has to have a draw well. Clean water from at least 50m depth. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another necessity that will kill a lot of non-preppers is lack of medications. Think of all the people on heart medication, insulin or other diabetes drugs, Asthma inhalers and the like. When these people run out, there is going to be one hell of a die off.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

para,
I believe that in a total collapse the lack of medication is either the second or third wave of death, First there are those who are killed in the initial event such as a nuclear explosion, followed by those who survived but were injured, followed by those who need and cannot get life saving medication or fall prey to diseases easily treated with medication. Lastly there is starvation. 

I put having potable water at the top of the list, but if I were to name a hidden danger that like water maybe over looked, it would be sanitation.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Something that often gets overlooked when it comes to water preps is pool shock. 3% sodium hypochlorite. It's a cheap last resort to chemically treat water. Another often overlooked item is the well torpedo. For those on a budget, you can ******* engineer a berkey style filter with a couple food grade buckets and the replacement filter candles. 

All of the above should be researched before attempting. Especially the pool shock.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have three private wells, and surface water all the water we and many others will ever need. Guns you will never have enough. Water plays a big part in picking you place to make the last stand.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> I'm horrible when it comes to prepping water. I have 5 cases of bottled water set aside for the three of us. I just can't seem to take the time and resources ($$) away from prepping food to take care of our water needs. I guess I have the water in the water heater, but I really do need a few 50 gallon drums.


if you have the room you can get the 50 gallon drums at water treatment plants that they bring in with chemicals to treat the water. They may need to be washed out but its the same stuff they treat water with anyway. They just throw them out so you can get them for free. Grab a couple and fill them up with water and seal they. you would not be able to drink the water strait out of the drum after is sits for a long time but you will have water at the ready to filter then boil. better to have around than not.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Agree. But water is my number 1.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Seneca said:


> para,
> I believe that in a total collapse the lack of medication is either the second or third wave of death, First there are those who are killed in the initial event such as a nuclear explosion, followed by those who survived but were injured, followed by those who need and cannot get life saving medication or fall prey to diseases easily treated with medication. Lastly there is starvation.
> 
> I put having potable water at the top of the list, but if I were to name a hidden danger that like water maybe over looked, it would be sanitation.


Not to take anything away from the ability to hydrate oneself but that's why I said "*another*" necessity. The thread was titled "The most basic of *needs* over looked will get people killed". I firmly believe that a lot of people out there look at their life sustaining medications as a basic need. I would bet some people couldn't even make past one or two days with out their medications to get to the three day expiration date of life in not hydrated. While it is possible that some people will not have the brains to use the thirty to fifty gallons of water in their hot water heater, I believe a lot of people will figure it out before succumbing to fatal dehydration. People may be ignorant about a lot of things, but I think they will figure it out and be able to last a couple of weeks.

I give people a little more credit.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Not to take anything away from the ability to hydrate oneself but that's why I said "*another*" necessity. The thread was titled "The most basic of *needs* over looked will get people killed". I firmly believe that a lot of people out there look at their life sustaining medications as a basic need. I would bet some people couldn't even make past one or two days with out their medications to get to the three day expiration date of life in not hydrated. While it is possible that some people will not have the brains to use the thirty to fifty gallons of water in their hot water heater, I believe a lot of people will figure it out before succumbing to fatal dehydration. People may be ignorant about a lot of things, but I think they will figure it out and be able to last a couple of weeks.
> 
> I give people a little more credit.


 I sure hope your right, But I don't think so. Pray for them


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

your right soap is the most important, wait a second? what is that smell? Oh damn it's me.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> you can have all the guns in the world but overlooking this very basic prep will get you killed


Yes, unless you live in a water rich environment (think north where the water comes from) you will need a well and a solar system to suck it out of the ground.

I just set my friend up with a system similar to mine and that is about $11,000 and you are really set up for the end of the world.

But think the end of the world is without air conditioning, forced air heat, any electronics at all except to charge some AA batteries, although we are running our refrigerators and ICE will be worth its weight in .... silver .. or so I am counting on.

If you are counting on a open water source that is farther than 200 yards above your property it will be contaminated, plan accordingly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> your right soap is the most important, wait a second? what is that smell? Oh damn it's me.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> If you are counting on a open water source that is farther than 200 yards above your property it will be contaminated, plan accordingly.


Why is that?


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Ahaha lol. Very funny Medic33 .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Why is that?


Ask Hawg ...... he can tell ya!


----------

